# Guy McLean Accident at Equine Affair



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

So, does anyone have the full story on what happened? Is everyone ok? I heard he got sent to the ER after there was a mishap with his horse almost going over the fence, sending him over. What happened, did his horse spook? Which horse was it? Were there any injuries to either him or his horse? Just a freak accident?


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

Equine Affaire on Facebook, just says he was involved in an accident and that both he and the horse are ok. Nothing more.
M


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he is an amazing horseman. but, accidents can happen to the best, too.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

there is a short video on youtube. search Guy McClean accident. Looks like the horse didn't stop, ran right into the arena wall, and Guy went over his head, over the wall.
My friend was there, so I'm hoping she can tell me more.
M


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

My computer isn't letting me copy and paste, but go on his fb page- full story is there. The horse passed a clean bill of health, and Guy has a separated shoulder, damaged ligaments, and torn ACL but he is otherwise fine.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

The horse was SpinAbbey.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow, saw the clip by googleing "Guy McClean accident". Our forum came up 2nd in the search 

Looks like the horse got the left-lead que then veered back to the right straight into the arena wall (about 4' high). Bam, over went the rider like WWE wrestler.

Glad to hear everything is okay.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I saw Guy yesterday at Equine Affaire. He was in good spirits =) He was scheduled to do a demo yesterday, before the accident at Fantasia. So, in place of that he rode Spinabbey, while wearing a sling, and had his other horses follow them at liberty. While he was riding, he explained to the audience what happened.

He said that he was performing his normal act, galloping and cracking a bull whip, and while he and Spinabbey were approaching the wall, Spinabbey did a sudden lead change a few strides before they were supposed to turn left. After this Guy looked at the wall, so Spinabbey took to wall instead of going left.

This is a short version of what happened, but there's a more detailed version of what happened on his Facebook that he wrote.

Spinabbey is sound (just has a lump on his shoulder). Guy was was in great spirits, very grateful that he and Spinabbey are both okay =) This was first time seeing Guy and his horses and he seems like a great horseman that truly cares about his horses, and really loves them!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Guy was scheduled to do a safety clinic on Sunday morning but talked about the incident instead. It was very moving and so was his post on Facebook. Spinabbey was OK and Guy ended up with a separated shoulder. So glad they 
both came away fine-Guy McLean is my hero out of all the big time trainers!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

It really does show accidents can happen to anyone.

I saw Guy McLean in the Fantasia act the night before his accident as well a clinic he did an hour before his accident. 

He truly was an inspiration to watch , I was sad to hear of his accident by a friend that was attending the Fantasia that night. But so glad he was okay. 

I loved how he was riding the next day.

Simply great.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

One of my favorite trainers.... He completely takes the blame for the accident. He said something along the lines of having accidently indicated to Spina that he should to towards the wall, and the horse said, "Okay, Dad, if that's what you want." 

It's a credit to his training and connection with his horses that Spinabbey was willing to throw himself into a wall on his direction. But yeah, both were fine. 

I follow him on Facebook, and it's a rare treat when he talks about his horses. He has a total love affair with them, and it plays out on the page.


----------

